# Thompson Tournament anyone



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Just wondering if any one from the site is going to the contest in Thompson ND this saturday? if so i will be helping Jamie with some of the check ins and getting everyone signed up so stop in and say hi if your there i always like meeting people from the site!

If you want more information on the contest go to www.coyotehunter.net and look at the forum for Thompson predator Round Up


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

See you there bright and early Brad. Have a picture of the new little one for use to see.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

A picture? He will be riding on my back all day! LOLOL I will try to remember to bring something


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

btt


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pack your facemask boys! It looks like a brisk day saturday.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

btt


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

btt


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I posted on coyotehunter.net about a month or so ago looking for a partner, but to no avail.

Hopefully get to go to some tourneys later in the season when i brother is back visiting.

To everyone-Good luck and don't forget to post pictures for us all on sunday!

Paige


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I will keep my ears open for someone in your area looking for a partner for tourneys If you don't have anything going on i would suggest showing up for night checkins at some of the tournaments to find a partner and you can pick up a lot of great insight


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Well Brad I thought I would check out your site again. The Thompson Tournment was alot of fun even though the weather was impossible. I appreciate everything you and Jamie did and hope to see you around.


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Brad,
What were the results like for the tourny? What kind of turn out did you guys have for hunters? Curious to see how it all went.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There was 13 teams total the weather was pretty bad the wind blew hard. Two teams shot coyotes but only one. So one coyote won with a check in time of 5:24. We all had a blast and got to talk a lot about coyotes when it was all done.

LeviM was one of the guys on the winning team. Congrats Levi it was a tough day and you guys pulled through under tough conditions.


----------

